# dynamische jsf-seite programmatisch erstellen



## JanHH (18. Jun 2016)

Habe die Anforderung, eine JSF seite zu erstellen, die äusserst dynamisch/flexibei lst, was den Inhalt angeht, weswegen eine starre Deklaration per xhtml nicht in Frage kommt.

Man kann das alles doch auch direkt in java zusammenbauen, oder? den gesamten UI Tree dynamisch per Programm erzeugen, oder??

Und geht das dann auch mit prime faces? Sicherlich, oder?


----------



## JanHH (19. Jun 2016)

Riesen Feedback hier ;-)

falls es wen interessiert..

Einstiegspunkt in das dynamisch erzeugen scheint am besten ein panelGrid oder irgendeine derartige Container-Komponente zu sein, statisch per xhtml definiert, die als "binding" eine Funktion der backing bean aufruft; in dieser kann der ganze Kram dann erzeugt werden.

Und ja, das geht auch mit prime faces.


----------

